# 2017 projects



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2017)

I got a little wall cupboard at the thrift store. It is actually pretty nice for being Walmart China. But it had some rough useage--broken door, latches broken. I've got it all apart and the door repaired. My husband had to help me get 3 of the screws out; they were so boogered they had turned into rivets. I'm painting it white, then will probably distress it. I was going to put 1900 magazine pages in the back, but I'm thinking I might put old linoleum. Totally different look. I ordered new screws; got the flat screw driver kind as they are more vintage looking than phillips.

I could put fabric in the back; or cork; or Kraft paper; or vintage wall paper. It needs new shelves; probably will buy glass. No idea what I will do with it, but it's a fun project. I like to repurpose things rather than just sending them to the landfill.


----------



## chandab (Jan 10, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I could put fabric in the back; or cork; or Kraft paper; or vintage wall paper. It needs new shelves; probably will buy glass. No idea what I will do with it, but it's a fun project. I like to repurpose things rather than just sending them to the landfill.


Bet you could find some fun vintage look fabric to put in the back.If you haven't looked lately, glass shelving can get rather spendy. I opted for wood in my cabinet, as two glass shelves cost more than a half-sheet of oak plywood (we still have over half of it left for other projects). [i did buy stain and polyurethane, but have plenty of that left too.] We bought the cabinet at an auction, the shelves were missing.

Be sure to share a picture when you are done.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2017)

I used the 1909 magazine pages. The vintage page color seemed to go best with the paint. And my old linoleum is not the right color for the bathroom, where I think I will use the cabinet. I papered over all but one shelf slot, so will just need one piece of glass; the shelves were too close together to be useful for me. It's coming along. Just waiting for my screws to arrive. If I put it in the bathroom, that will mean total rearrangement of everything on that wall and probably some purge.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 14, 2017)

I finished the little cupboard. I lined it with 1909 magazine pages. Had a glass shelf cut for it. I made the knob out of gourd. You can see some of my pearl buttons and my sea horse buttons inside. Total cost: $5. Interestingly, I saw the same cupboard in another town's thrift store a few days later. It also had a broken door and broken hardware. The cheap little shelves were still there but the top was missing. I paid $2 for mine and this one had $11 on it.


----------



## Charley (Jan 18, 2017)

Crocheted a harness for my chihuahua, Roxy. Didn't use a pattern just measured her as I went along. I don't have a small d -ring so that will be sewn on once I find the size I need and I will crochet her a matching leash then.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2017)

She looks as though she is ready to go for a walk and show it off! You are a wizard crocheter!

I just finished a new phone bag for my mom. The turquoise one is for a flip phone, but she got a smart phone and needed a larger bag. This pattern is all one piece, no joining (I hate joining).


----------



## Squeaks (Jan 22, 2017)

Charley said:


> Crocheted a harness for my chihuahua, Roxy. Didn't use a pattern just measured her as I went along. I don't have a small d -ring so that will be sewn on once I find the size I need and I will crochet her a matching leash then.


Oh my... I love this! How cute


----------



## chandab (Jan 22, 2017)

A friend gave me this pattern for a tabletopper, and I've finally decided to try it. Think I'll make two with this fabric, as I have enough fabric to do so, then try other fabric to make a few more.

Still sewing it, so it's just laid out. Pattern calls for the corners to be cut off to make it an octagon.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 23, 2017)

Fresh and springlike! Would it be possible on your next one to center a rose in the middle? I think that would draw the eye in. I love rose fabric.


----------



## chandab (Jan 23, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Fresh and springlike! Would it be possible on your next one to center a rose in the middle? I think that would draw the eye in. I love rose fabric.


I've already cut the fabric, and didn't think of it. If I have some strip left of that fabric, I can see about fussy cutting a rose for that piece.


----------



## chandab (Jan 23, 2017)

Got the second top done. And, I think I'll use the light green fabric next to it for binding.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 24, 2017)

What do you think of the octagon shape? It should lay nicely on a table. You are so quick.


----------



## chandab (Jan 24, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What do you think of the octagon shape? It should lay nicely on a table. You are so quick.


I rather like it, it's different and doesn't look like it needs to fit a specific size table.

I still have to layer, quilt and bind them, but the pieces are big and the pattern pretty straight forward, so it wasn't too time consuming.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 25, 2017)

The vendor took my gourd buttons to the show in FL and sold all but the two flowers. I have requests for more. She said I am now officially a studio button artist. It will be fun to see some of the buttons on competition cards. I'm working on more dragonflies with sparkling eyes, a monkey, and two lighthouses. A nice sparkle will be inset on the lighthouses to indicate the light. And I want to do a crayfish, since I am enjoying the little one in my aquarium.


----------



## chandab (Jan 25, 2017)

Working on this for a guild project, we are making quilts for local Vietnam veterans.

It's only about half the size it needs to be and I'm out of red/white/blue fabric; I've ordered some blue with white stars and a red/white/blue fabric that says peace and love, need more white on white too. I was hoping to just use stash fabric, but don't have enough r/w/b fabrics for that.




This is the one I made earlier that I already turned into guild for the first round.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2017)

It's amazing when we start looking through our stashes and find them deficient! How could that be when we have so many goodies? The woman who did my machine quilting does quilts for vets also. What a great project!

I'm not sure about peace/love on a vet quilt. That used to have a sort of anti-military connotation. (Where were you in the 60's? Maybe you were not born yet.)

Blue with stars sounds perfect. Remember the Columbus fabric collection for the 500th anniversary of the discovery of America? There were some wonderful star and stripe fabrics. I have a few scraps left. I wish they would reproduce those.

Maybe I will donate my Oklahoma map quilt. That would be a good use for it.


----------



## chandab (Jan 26, 2017)

The peace love fabric is in red/white and blue. I thought initially it just said love. You're right it might not be right for this project, will check it out when it arrives, if it's not, then it might just go into a few tablerunners for Fourth of July. The blue with stars will definitely work.

[i was barely a thought in my parent's heads in the 60's.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2017)

Did your fabric arrive? Will it work for your project?


----------



## chandab (Feb 1, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Did your fabric arrive? Will it work for your project?


The blue stars will be great, but I'm not sure on the Love print, I think it might be too bright. It just arrived yesterday, so haven't really had time to try it out.
I started adding the blue stars, looks good. I tried a chevron print I had, and it's too bright and busy, I think you can see that in the picture; the love print is similar color/bright, so will probably not work either.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2017)

I like the chevron fabric in there!

Thought you might like to see a peace/love button. This is a Vanity button. That's the collector's term for buttons by garment designers for celebrities. This one was for Sammy Davis Jr. Gee, he is probably before your time! I told a worker at Subway recently that she looked like Sophia Loren and she had no idea who that was. So much for my compliment!


----------



## chandab (Feb 2, 2017)

I watch way too much TV, I know who they both are.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2017)

Finished another of those crocheted quilts.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 7, 2017)

I forgot to add the photo. I think I will donate it to the nursing home.


----------



## Charley (Feb 7, 2017)

Marsha, that is so pretty. Makes me want to do another one.

We have closing next week on one home and are buying another home in town in a month or so. Our offer was accepted so that is moving along. After that closing, we will get ready to sell our farm, and there is so much to do. I have made time for just a little quilting now and then but have really cut back on "me" time. I have 3 AMHA horses to sell and thinking pet homes would be best as two are older and one is a gelding, so will start advertising them locally in the next few weeks. Will hate to see them go. Seems my mind is running in many different directions...will be glad when the dust settles and we can get back to a normal life.

Love seeing what everyone is working on and/or completed!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow, you have a lot going on. I don't envy you the move.


----------



## chandab (Feb 9, 2017)

Finished this one:

Baby quilt, 34x44"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 10, 2017)

I like the stars and hearts for Baby!


----------



## chandab (Feb 10, 2017)

And, this one is done now, too, and in the mail headed to it's new home.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 11, 2017)

Prayers for your upcoming move Lois. I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## Charley (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you. We have been through moving (and buying and selling homes) many times as hubby was in the Navy 25 years. We moved a lot during those years. Hopefully this will be the last move. But we realize it is time that we simplify things and move into town before we have trouble keeping up.

I finished quilting my lap quilt yesterday. Now I have to sew on the binding. lol, I never keep them, but this one is mine! And the next lap quilt to be quilted will be a present, and then the next will be a wallhanging for me! My quilting seems to be falling in place finally. My machine is working great once again....quilting in all directions!


----------



## Charley (Feb 17, 2017)

We went to Georgia for closing on selling our home there. But it got postponed for two weeks so we will have to go down again.

Anyway, I started this hat on the drive down and added a button yesterday here at home.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2017)

I hear you about moving. We were FAA for 35 years. We've lived in our present location longer than I've ever lived in one place. Upkeep is a challenge, for sure and I doubt I could live here by myself.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 18, 2017)

I made origami flowers/stems to embellish the title page of the button newsletter I edit. It is a very simple fold. I found it is important to use the correct paper. The Youtube instructor used rubber cement to attach the flowers; I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 21, 2017)

I haven't made a craft doll in a few years but got in the mood to make a rabbit. Can't decide whether to leave it "clean" or "Primitive". I've sewn quite a bit so I can do the handwork this evening.


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2017)

Finished this morning! This is a keeper!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow! Love the little postage stamp colors in the corner. Do those look like your horses?


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2017)

They look like mares to me and some do and some don't. I had fun with the border!

When I look back at some of the quilts I have made, my favorites quilts involve horses



.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 22, 2017)

We moved a lot, my Dad was in the Air Force and I hated moving.. so many different schools and having to leave friends. I do understand downsizing and moving somewhere there is less work though, since as we get older it's harder and harder to get everything done especially outside, farm work as you know is never ending.

I adore that little quilt! it's perfect. Your hat is cute, the button really sets it off.

Marsha the handmade flower really made the newsletter pop, they look fun to make.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 23, 2017)

Not perfectly pleased with the doll. Not primitive enough. Rabbit still being tweaked.


----------



## chandab (Mar 3, 2017)

No two of these quilt will ever look the same, even with the same fabrics, but I think I really like this ombre fabric in this pattern. It's about 50x64". Just the top is done, will need to put the layers together, quilt and bind it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 4, 2017)

I really like this quilt top!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 6, 2017)

I accumulate men's silk ties. I think they are so luscious. I've made tree skirts with them before, but now I think I may try a quilt. This is a pattern I've worked up. I am thinking I will make all the shirts white, but vary the collar colors to match the ties. Any thoughts before I purchase fabric? The tie is appliqued onto the square.

This is just a rough square made with random fabric scraps to see if my pattern works.


----------



## chandab (Mar 6, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I accumulate men's silk ties. I think they are so luscious. I've made tree skirts with them before, but now I think I may try a quilt. This is a pattern I've worked up. I am thinking I will make all the shirts white, but vary the collar colors to match the ties. Any thoughts before I purchase fabric? The tie is appliqued onto the square.
> 
> This is just a rough square made with random fabric scraps to see if my pattern works.


I like it. And, I think coordinating the collars with the ties sounds fun and interesting.


----------



## Charley (Mar 7, 2017)

Wonderful! Would be a great paper piecing project, but appliqué works too. Can't wait to see it come together.


----------



## Charley (Mar 7, 2017)

Your pieced/appliquéd tie block brought to mind a paper pieced man that I had looked at yesterday.  Here is a link to him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2017)

That scene is neatly done! I don't know anything about paper piecing. I have drawn a design, then cut out the pieces to make a pattern, but it was always for applique. The mother and baby is a greeting card size. The cotton picker was for a Fair project with many cotton-related pieces on the display. One older lady, who remembered picking cotton, drew back in horror when she saw it.

My parents grew cotton and my mother used to set me at the end of the cotton row when she picked. My older brother was born in October, cotton picking season. A friend said she would rather be picking cotton than childbirth. My mother said she would rather have childbirth over picking cotton.


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2017)

Not sure I'll ever make another, but made this little tote for a friend. It has a plain pocket and flap pocket inside.

It's 10x10" folded, 10x20" open plus handles.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 12, 2017)

What about it makes you think you won't make another?


----------



## chandab (Mar 13, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What about it makes you think you won't make another?


It as very time consuming for such a little project. I made it up as I went, so had no idea if it would turn out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2017)

chandab said:


> It as very time consuming for such a little project. I made it up as I went, so had no idea if it would turn out.


Oh yes, those are the projects one may not care to repeat. Figuring out the pattern is hard, and then one has no idea how a second one will turn out!

My silk tie squares are accumulating. I decided on all white shirts and collars to go with the ties.


----------



## chandab (Mar 13, 2017)

I couldn't find a pattern that fit what I needed, so just looked at a couple pictures and winged it for the size and style I needed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2017)

My tie quilt is coming along. I have 30 blocks made. I need 5 more. Sure have a lot of tie part left over! Anyone need the silk?


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2017)

That is so cute. Love the look, it's going to be great all put together.


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2017)

The recipient of the little tote, loves it, and thinks I should make them to sell. Not sure about that, but may make another up and give it a go; if it's not a hit, I'm only out the time to make one more.



chandab said:


> Not sure I'll ever make another, but made this little tote for a friend. It has a plain pocket and flap pocket inside.
> 
> It's 10x10" folded, 10x20" open plus handles.
> 
> ...


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2017)

Finished up this patriotic quilt for a guild project, they are going to local Vietnam Vets.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice!!

My silk tie quilt top is close. I ordered some thin webbing to iron on the back of the tie fabric. I will try to use the left over silk as a border. Not sure it will work. I saw a fluer dlis quilt stencil that might work for the squares. I thought that would be a good design for the tie squares. Might just send it off to be quilted; I think machine quilting seems so much more sturdy and usable than hand quilting.

Off to Waco, TX tomorrow for a button show! Frankly, I'm looking forward to three days away from animals and housework.


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2017)

It might just work, I think I found a border fabric for my blue and yellow quilt project...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2017)

Did you decide to use the flowered fabric for the border?

I put the silk ties as a border on mine and ordered the stencil. I am hand quilting it.


----------



## chandab (Apr 18, 2017)

That's looking really good.

I've put about the blue and yellow for now, as it has 80 triangle blocks that need squaring up; but yes, I plan to use the blue floral for a border. It'll be fall before I get back to it.

I started a quicker quilt that I can finish up in a couple weeks time (I have at least 3 more blocks to make, maybe more, depending on if it's going to be a table topper or a lap quilt):


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2017)

Went to a Ben Franklin Crafts store yesterday. I was actually looking for velvet to attempt something for a friend, didn't find anything but red, which won't work. Couldn't help but look at their fabrics and found a lovely little collection of fabrics I had to have, probably should have bought more, but have enough for a lap quilt. The bottom is a stripe, but was cut-off in the picture.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2017)

That's pretty fabric!

Have you tried the thrift stores for velvet? That is where I get most of mine. If you need consecutive yardage, it wouldn't work, but if you can cut it into pieces, you might find some nice velvet garments. I got a beautiful silk dress recently with embroidered flowers. Not sure what on earth I will do with it, but I couldn't resist it.


----------



## chandab (Apr 23, 2017)

Didn't even think of that. If I remember I'll check the thrift store one of the next times I go to town. They have tons of clothes, so perhaps I can find a little velvet dress or maybe even a pillow to repurpose.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 24, 2017)

I had to get my Kensignton blankets out for the boys as we had a couple of nippy nights and they are freshly clipped. One blanket was fine and the other--all the velcro had disintegrated! It was a mess. I have removed all the velcro and am in the process of redoing it. Instead of overlapping the velcro, I am sewing D rings for the velcro to go through. I think this will give me more flexibility for size.

Anyone else had their Kensingtons do this? What a pain! Why one and not the other? I did buy them in different years.


----------



## chandab (Apr 25, 2017)

Perhaps a bad batch of Velcro.


----------



## amysue (May 14, 2017)

Been working on tanning some sheep skins, goat hides and cowhide rugs. Thinking I will sell some at the local farmers market.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2017)

Those look really good, Amysue. Lots of work. I'm sure you will have a good market. Which is the goat?


----------



## amysue (May 18, 2017)

Thank you Marsha. The goat is the one pictured above the cow hides. Spent the last two days sanding and breaking down the cow hides, they came out really soft.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2017)

amysue said:


> Thank you Marsha. The goat is the one pictured above the cow hides. Spent the last two days sanding and breaking down the cow hides, they came out really soft.


My mom has a sheepskin that she keeps on a chair. She really likes it. I think it must be warm and yet breathable. I have a deerhide from son's hunting. I tried to display it but it is too sheddy. Still have it; maybe will have a purse or something made from it. Do the cowhides shed?


----------



## amysue (May 23, 2017)

The hides shed for a few weeks after tanning. I vacuum them to help remove the loose hair. Once the hairs that came loose during tanning come off, they should stop shedding.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2017)

I have a toolbox on my EZ car but needed something on my sulky to carry small supplies. I made a bag out of orange nylon and also sewed a reflective strip. It attached with heavy velcro and the pouch closes with velcro. I wasn't too pleased with the way the fusible interfacing worked on the nylon. If I make another, I will do some experimenting. I was scared to melt the nylon so didn't set the iron as hot as it needed to be. I'm not sure it even needs the interfacing. After I use it awhile I'll be able to tell better. I plan to carry a good knife an a lead rope.


----------

